# New 50mm lens coming alongside a high end mirrorless camera [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2018)

> We’re told that a new 50mm lens from Canon will be announced alongside a “high end” mirrorless camera, which like means a Canon full frame mirrorless camera.  We weren’t told when we could expect such an announcement.
> A few more people have told us that Canon has an EF mount mirrorless camera on the horizon and a new 50mm f/1.4 would fit nicely with such a release. As it would be smaller and lightweight and would suit both DSLRs and mirrorless cameras.
> It was also mentioned that a new EF 50mm f/1.2L could be announced at the same time, as there are working prototypes out there.
> A new Canon 50mm lens is definitely some kind of rumors unicorn and until we see one with our own eyes, all rumors on the topic will be rated [CR1]



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2018)

If announced alongside an MILC, that may mean a 50/1.4 IS STM. I can already hear ahsanford howling.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 24, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> 50/1.4 IS


Unless the MILC has IBIS.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 24, 2018)

I could care less about a new 50mm lens.

But I like the "high end" mirrorless part of the rumor.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 24, 2018)

Is it April 1st?
And even an email about this so Adam is notified and alerted. lol


----------



## peterzuehlke (Aug 24, 2018)

Kit. said:


> Unless the MILC has IBIS.


with Nikon going IBIS in their FF mirrorless, think Canon kinda has to, even if it cuts out a few IS lens sales. A new small FF 50mm though? Seems most of the new high performance lenses are giant. Just got a tamron 45mm sabilized 1.8 and it is mighty big.


----------



## tiltshift (Aug 24, 2018)

Dear Camera Gods, 

Please let this EF rumor be true. Also let my prayers for IBIS, weather sealing, tilt screen, and Eye AF be answered.


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 24, 2018)

Canon not having released a 50mm f/1.4L IS USM by now is bizarre.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

All we needed was Nikon to show this off...

​​...and NOW here come the 50 primes from Canon.

To Canon: pics or it's still not happening. 

- A


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Aug 24, 2018)

Just do it Canon. I've been wanting one for a decade.

-- a current owner of the 1.8 STM and 1.4 USM, former owner of the 2.5 Macro, the 1.8 II, the Sigma 1.4, and the 1.4 ART.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm not necessarily reading this as a mirrorless only must. Canon has shown a penchant for putting out an EF-M product to then roll out an EF-S equivalent:

EF-M 22mm pancake --> EF-S 24mm pancake
EF-M illuminated macro --> similar for EF-S

I could see a mirrorless only 50 f/1.4 coming out and then an EF version to follow.

- A


----------



## hmatthes (Aug 24, 2018)

Announce and I'll preorder. Please announce before November so that I can cancel my Z6 pre-order. Or get this rumor up to CR3 and I'll cancel it. 
My money is saved and my lenses are begging...


----------



## amorse (Aug 24, 2018)

**Expectations intensify**


----------



## neonlight (Aug 24, 2018)

I can imagine that two FF MILC's one will be a big body (5D-ish) and the other a small (700D-ish). The larger one could use a 50 f/1.4L, while the smaller does not really need one unless It is a better f/1.8. Canon- ly hope


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

There's also the possibility that Canon execs now have a far clearer read of the market, it's expectations, etc. after the Nikon Z reveal.

It's also possible that _some_ of the information divulged at the Nikon launch caught Canon by surprise and it now being out there is a threat to Canon's plans.

That's when you leak a story about 'oh, we'll have that too' to cool the heels of the faithful.

This lens pipeline announcement surprised me, personally, in that it clearly is not prioritizing tiny f/2.8 primes and f/4 zooms. Nikon -- though perhaps not at a breakneck pace -- clearly intends to rebuild Nikon's staple pro glass in the Z mount, and soon. 

Why do I bring this up? Note that not one _but three _50mm-ish primes are on the docket:







- A


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 24, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> There's also the possibility that Canon execs now have a far clearer read of the market, it's expectations, etc. after the Nikon Z reveal.
> 
> It's also possible that _some_ of the information divulged at the Nikon launch caught Canon by surprise and it now being out there is a threat to Canon's plans.
> 
> ...



Totally agree with this- Canon is notoriously cautious when they make moves and now that they know what Nikon is doing, will adjust their plans and respond. Old habits die hard.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> Totally agree with this- Canon is notoriously cautious when they make moves and now that they know what Nikon is doing, will adjust their plans and respond. Old habits die hard.



...or someone who lives online for this stuff thinks we'd believe that and fed that rumor to CR Guy. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> If announced alongside an MILC, that may mean a 50/1.4 IS STM. I can already hear ahsanford howling.




Just say Nano USM, Neuro. Lie to me. I need this.

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 24, 2018)

I want a lightweight high-quality (ie sharp wide open) 50mm f/1.8 prime for mirrorless. Something to match the quality and low weight of the Sony FE 55mm f/1.8 please.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

Options for getting the modern 50 prime I want, in order of what is practical to what is less practical:

1) Go to store/Amazon/etc., walk in and pay good money for a first-party Canon lens that does what I need. (This lens does not exist.)
2) Roll the dice on Sigma, Tamron, etc. (Failure pile in a sadness bowl. Pass.)
3) Continue to wait for #1 to happen.
4) Contemplate a 50L refurb pickup as an interim move to serve me until #1 happens.
5) Start to think about an EOS M pickup because at least it will (soon) get a 50 prime equivalent that might be good.
6) Start to think about buying a competitive ILC, fixed lens rig or the new Canon FF mirrorless _solely to buy one lens for it_ -- a proper 50 prime that those systems offer.

Ridiculous.

- A


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 24, 2018)

7. Next year get a z6 + Noct 58mm. Aaaah


----------



## pitoku (Aug 24, 2018)

Unfortunatelly for us the Japanese camera manufactures work all together, they are a cartel. I've been observing the camera markt for a while and ... it is a consequent and sistematic trend to see cameras always leaking some kind of feature. a 5D mark IV with a crop 1,7 4K video with huge files, why? and without an articulating screen, not even a tilting one. Why? In my opinion to not compete with the Nikons. That's right. They only pretend to compete but don't do that actually. All semi-professional and professional Nikon bodies have a dual card slot, you name it (D500, D7200/7500; Nikon Df; D610;D750; D800/800e/810/850... all have a dual card slot and the "revolutionary" Z cameras have only one? why? In order to let Sony A7 series some room for sales (cartel policy) and BTW... the Z cameras have only 1 slot and this only one is dedicated to a "Sony made medium" , the XQD!! (Nikon gets Sony sensors, does but a favor with the single card slot and a poor battery life) That said... I am afraid our next beloved Canon body will leak also some key feature in order to what...? exactly ... to not compete aggressively against a Nikon or Sony. We can expect that the Canon mirrorless will come WITHOUT IBIS, with an EF mount to use all the Canon gems but also to estimulate buying the new generation of IS Canon lenses (stabilization is crucial). That for now. In some 2 to 4 years Nikons Z will also have a dual slot and Canon bodies IBIS on board. That is my prophecy.


----------



## justawriter (Aug 24, 2018)

I'll bet on an f/2.8 pancake lens, because Canon just wants to piss everyone off.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Aug 24, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> I could care less about a new 50mm lens.
> 
> But I like the "high end" mirrorless part of the rumor.


I hope this high end have dual card slot and eyeAF


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

pitoku said:


> Unfortunatelly for us the Japanese camera manufactures work all together, they are a cartel. I've been observing the camera markt for a while and ... it is a consequent and sistematic trend to see cameras always leaking some kind of feature. a 5D mark IV with a crop 1,7 4K video with huge files, why? and without an articulating screen, not even a tilting one. Why? In my opinion to not compete with the Nikons. That's right. They only pretend to compete but don't do that actually.
> 
> [long exposition on feature set inequality amongst different products]
> 
> That is my prophecy.




Wait, you are arguing each manufacturer is colluding to each have something neat and cool that the others _could_ do but mysteriously don't?

To what end? To get internet maniacs to buy everything in frustration and secretly keep all three companies financially solvent?

I have another theory. Some people want a system with perfect (or possibly just a very particular) set of specs, and failing to find exactly that combination of specs, they fret and wish their chosen company would just get their act in gear. 

We camera enthusiasts call this phenomenon 'Tuesday'. 

- A


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 24, 2018)

tiltshift said:


> Dear Camera Gods,
> 
> Please let this EF rumor be true. Also let my prayers for IBIS, weather sealing, tilt screen, and Eye AF be answered.


I'd like to see an EF mount, but I'm not so sure about IBIS and Eye AF. 

How can IBIS be better than optical IS? IBIS would need to be digital and would waste potential resolution advatages of higher megapixel sensors. Or, am I missing something with current IBIS tech? 

And, wasn't Eye AF proven useless with Canon's film bodies? After selecting the focus point, I find that I'm constantly scanning the background when composing the image. Would this mess with Eye AF? I suspect the Eye AF would force users to develop tunnel vision on the poertion of the image that they want in focus and train the user to ignore the background more.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 24, 2018)

peterzuehlke said:


> Just got a tamron 45mm sabilized 1.8 and it is mighty big.


If you ever get your hands on a vintage Canon 1.8/50mm rangefinder lens you'll be surprised how small it is. It's dimensions are roughly comparable with a film cartridge - beautifully small, light and quite sharp.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 24, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon not having released a 50mm f/1.4L IS USM by now is bizarre.


Nah, it's logical in the way they think: Nikon never released a such modern 1.4/50mm, so they didn't see any need to reply to that.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2018)

Whaaaaat? A 50mm 1.4? I do not believe it!

ahsanford ahsanford ahsanford ahsanford ahsanford


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 24, 2018)

FTb-n said:


> I'd like to see an EF mount, but I'm not so sure about IBIS and Eye AF.
> 
> And, wasn't Eye AF proven useless with Canon's film bodies? After selecting the focus point, I find that I'm constantly scanning the background when composing the image. Would this mess with Eye AF? I suspect the Eye AF would force users to develop tunnel vision on the poertion of the image that they want in focus and train the user to ignore the background more.



I never could get Eye AF really working on my EOS 3, I guess because I wear glasses. But you're right: you first have to scan the whole composition and then hit the button half-way to activate AF, and at this moment you have to fix what you want to be sharp. I think many customers were too frustrated with Eye AF, so Canon gave up implementing it.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

FTb-n said:


> How can IBIS be better than optical IS? IBIS would need to be digital and would waste potential resolution advatages of higher megapixel sensors. Or, am I missing something with current IBIS tech?



I think you _may_ be mixing up IBIS and pixel-shift technology. Pixel shift is a trick you can do with an IBIS camera, but if you want a pure pixel readout of your 45 MP sensor, you still absolutely can do that.

I defer to others here, but for shorter FLs and using a mirrorless setup, IBIS is not a bad call at all. That said, I love my IS lenses presently on my 5D3.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

tron said:


> Whaaaaat? A 50mm 1.4? I do not believe it!
> 
> ahsanford ahsanford ahsanford ahsanford ahsanford




I'm not Beetlejuice. You don't have to summon me.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

FTb-n said:


> And, wasn't Eye AF proven useless with Canon's film bodies? After selecting the focus point, I find that I'm constantly scanning the background when composing the image. Would this mess with Eye AF? I suspect the Eye AF would force users to develop tunnel vision on the poertion of the image that they want in focus and train the user to ignore the background more.



I'm not the ringer on this either, but I believe (again) we're talking about two different things:

I thought Canon's old eye-related AF with film cameras was using the photographer's eye to set the focus point in the frame. That's dead and buried.


The Eye AF everyone is raving about is Sony's ability to deliberately nail AF on the subject's eyes.
Two very different things!

- A


----------



## tiltshift (Aug 24, 2018)

FTb-n said:


> I'd like to see an EF mount, but I'm not so sure about IBIS and Eye AF.
> 
> How can IBIS be better than optical IS? IBIS would need to be digital and would waste potential resolution advatages of higher megapixel sensors. Or, am I missing something with current IBIS tech?
> 
> And, wasn't Eye AF proven useless with Canon's film bodies? After selecting the focus point, I find that I'm constantly scanning the background when composing the image. Would this mess with Eye AF? I suspect the Eye AF would force users to develop tunnel vision on the poertion of the image that they want in focus and train the user to ignore the background more.



Hey I just ordered a 85L is so I like stabilized lenses but I also have a A7RII and having IBIS on lenses that aren't stabilized is nice (16-35, 24-70, etc etc). pros and cons to having lens stabilized vs the whole sensor but I say why not both? 

I am referring to a different kind of Eye AF. not where you control the focus point with your eye but the camera will find the subjects eyes and automatically focus on them for you. search for it on youtube its pretty cool, but by no means a need.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2018)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Just do it Canon. I've been wanting one for a decade.
> 
> -- a current owner of the 1.8 STM and 1.4 USM, former owner of the 2.5 Macro, the 1.8 II, the Sigma 1.4, and the 1.4 ART.


My only 50mm is the only one you didn't mention: Canon EF50m 1.8 (In case you wondered it's the first version with the metal mount  )


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 24, 2018)

FTb-n said:


> How can IBIS be better than optical IS? IBIS would need to be digital and would waste potential resolution advatages of higher megapixel sensors. Or, am I missing something with current IBIS tech?



IBIS physically moves the sensor by sub-pixel distances and works best with wider angle lenses. It’s movements are finer, but it does not have the range of OS.

Then we have pixel shift (usually in shooting video) where the block of pixels used to create the image is shifted to the next pixel(s) to stabilize the image. This is a gross movement, but it has far more range than IBIS or OS....

At the end we have OS, where a lens element is shifted to try and keep the image steady, and works best with long lenses... it has greater range, but lacks the fineness of IBIS.

So far, only Panasonic_ <EDIT> and Olympus</EDIT>_does IBIS combined with OS..... I would not be surprised to see it on a Canon Mirrorless......


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 24, 2018)

pitoku said:


> Unfortunatelly for us the Japanese camera manufactures work all together, they are a cartel. I've been observing the camera markt for a while and ... it is a consequent and sistematic trend to see cameras always leaking some kind of feature. a 5D mark IV with a crop 1,7 4K video with huge files, why? and without an articulating screen, not even a tilting one. Why? In my opinion to not compete with the Nikons. That's right. They only pretend to compete but don't do that actually. All semi-professional and professional Nikon bodies have a dual card slot, you name it (D500, D7200/*7500*; Nikon Df; D610;D750; D800/800e/810/850... all have a dual card slot and the "revolutionary" Z cameras have only one? why?



Nikon D7500 has only one card slot. This does not even have a battery grip available.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I'm not Beetlejuice. You don't have to summon me.
> 
> - A


Of course not! Only Canon's new 50mm can do that


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 24, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> All we needed was Nikon to show this off...
> 
> ​​...and NOW here come the 50 primes from Canon.
> 
> ...




why is the NOCT 58mm 0.95 vs 50mm 0.95? seems an odd size. and why no mention of a canon equiv


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> So far, only Panasonic does IBIS combined with OS..... I would not be surprised to see it on a Canon Mirrorless......



And Olympus.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 24, 2018)

Cash in hand to give Canon for a FF large 5D+grip or IDX size mirror-less with IBIS w/EF mount.

Can anyone give me an explanation of the REAL advantage of having the Lens rear element closer to the sensor?
Any chance canon could make it so the sensor plane could automatically (or with lever) move back for legacy EF glass?


----------



## frodoboy (Aug 24, 2018)

I got tired of waiting for Canon to get off their laurels with something new and exciting so I jumped ship to Nikon and have never looked back. I have the D500, D850 and preordered the Z7. I have mostly Nikon glass and I have to say, my images have never been sharper! After selling all my Canon gear, I bought all my Nikon gear and still had money left over! The only thing I detest about the Z7 is the fact that it only has one -yes I did say one!- XQD slot and no SD slot. One card in a pro camera? I thought maybe some Canon techs must have snuck over to Nikon when I heard this. I was all excited when the 5D MKIV came out but was very disappointed with the image quality I was getting and the lack of creativity for a new model. So many things left out that almost every other camera on the market had. I love my D850. It totally rocks! But why Nikon would be foolish enough to only put 1 memory card slot in this body is a big mystery. Maybe Canon will finally do something amazing and thrill everyone but I seriously doubt it!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 24, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> why is the NOCT 58mm 0.95 vs 50mm 0.95? seems an odd size. and why no mention of a canon equiv



The F0.95 has to be for bragging rights to say that it is faster than F1.0, and as for 58mm, I don't know.... but in the good old days of film I had a 55mm Nikon prime, perhaps they are not as stuck on round numbers as Canon, who if they made the same lens would have rounded it off to 60mm


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 24, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> And Olympus.


My bad....


----------



## Respinder (Aug 24, 2018)

Please Canon, for the love of god, release a new 50mm f/1.0L *crosses fingers*
But also, PLEASE release it with AF!!


----------



## wafflelad (Aug 24, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> And Olympus.



And Sony.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 24, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The F0.95 has to be for bragging rights to say that it is faster than F1.0, and as for 58mm, I don't know.... but in the good old days of film I had a 55mm Nikon prime, perhaps they are not as stuck on round numbers as Canon, who if they made the same lens would have rounded it off to 60mm


I'm pretty sure my Canon f/1.2 lens was 55mm back in film days.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

MikeD said:


> Cash in hand to give Canon for a FF large 5D+grip or IDX size mirror-less with IBIS w/EF mount.
> 
> Can anyone give me an explanation of the REAL advantage of having the Lens rear element closer to the sensor?
> Any chance canon could make it so the sensor plane could automatically (or with lever) move back for legacy EF glass?




I can't speak to IQ / light path / distortion, etc. but even if you don't care about shaving an inch off of your camera body, a shorter flange distance unlocks the ability to adapt other lens mounts, possibly screw around with speedboosters, etc. 

- A


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2018)

frodoboy said:


> I got tired of waiting for Canon to get off their laurels with something new and exciting so I jumped ship to Nikon and have never looked back. I have the D500, D850 and preordered the Z7. I have mostly Nikon glass and I have to say, my images have never been sharper! After selling all my Canon gear, I bought all my Nikon gear and still had money left over! The only thing I detest about the Z7 is the fact that it only has one -yes I did say one!- XQD slot and no SD slot. One card in a pro camera? I thought maybe some Canon techs must have snuck over to Nikon when I heard this. I was all excited when the 5D MKIV came out but was very disappointed with the image quality I was getting and the lack of creativity for a new model. So many things left out that almost every other camera on the market had. I love my D850. It totally rocks! But why Nikon would be foolish enough to only put 1 memory card slot in this body is a big mystery. Maybe Canon will finally do something amazing and thrill everyone but I seriously doubt it!


Obviously the D500 and D850 as newer than their Canon counterparts may be better.

But what you are saying borderlines to trolling (not trolling but close).
1. My 5DIV does not produce soft images (checked at 100%). I believe it strikes a very nice balance of sharp and as noise free as possible photos.
2. My 5DsR is excellent for birding. In fact I view some photos at 100% (= pixel peeping) since many times I am Focal Length limited and the result is excellent ( much better than 7D2 which has the same pixel pitch - True the 7D2 lacks behind).


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Aug 25, 2018)

tron said:


> My only 50mm is the only one you didn't mention: Canon EF50m 1.8 (In case you wondered it's the first version with the metal mount  )



Which is the same as the later 2 versions optically... 

It's about 30 years overdue...


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2018)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Which is the same as the later 2 versions optically...
> 
> It's about 30 years overdue...


I do not deny that. It just seemed funny to me to have maybe the only one missing from the mentioned big list...


----------



## peterzuehlke (Aug 25, 2018)

justaCanonuser said:


> If you ever get your hands on a vintage Canon 1.8/50mm rangefinder lens you'll be surprised how small it is. It's dimensions are roughly comparable with a film cartridge - beautifully small, light and quite sharp.


I had one of those. I still have a Canon 50mm 1.4 EF. My smallest 50mm is my collapsible 50mm Leica Summicron. The 45mm Tammy's IQ blows them all away. (and my 30mm Sigma, for my apsc Sony, roughly 45mm equiv. is really good, but i think the barrel is as long as my 50mm 1.4  They put a lot of elements in the new designs. I doubt if Canon will come out with a new 50 that only competes with old designs. Unless they have found some magic to reduce the size.


----------



## slclick (Aug 25, 2018)

Such an exciting focal length!


----------



## bdbender4 (Aug 25, 2018)

Rumor is only about _EF mount_ mirrorless? Seems to miss the point. Nikon's large diameter Z mount, 18mm backspace, with F adapter, sure looks like a straightforward solution on their part. Nice Fuji-style lens roadmap for the new Nikon Z lenses, too. Not trolling for Nikon, switched to Canon years ago. But also recently sold all almost all my EF stuff and am using an M5 (and a few adapted EF lenses) while awaiting developments. Said developments to hopefully include a new Canon FF mirrorless mount camera and lens lineup.


----------



## deleteme (Aug 25, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> why is the NOCT 58mm 0.95 vs 50mm 0.95? seems an odd size. and why no mention of a canon equiv


I read that a slightly longer FL is easier to correct than a shorter lens. I have no idea if this is true but I remember that Minolta's f1.2 was 58mm.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 25, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I'm not the ringer on this either, but I believe (again) we're talking about two different things:
> 
> I thought Canon's old eye-related AF with film cameras was using the photographer's eye to set the focus point in the frame. That's dead and buried.
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, I believe the old Canon eye-related AF system was called eye controlled focus.
https://www.dpreview.com/articles/6531126959/looking-back-canons-eye-controlled-focus


----------



## Mancubus (Aug 25, 2018)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Just do it Canon. I've been wanting one for a decade.
> 
> -- a current owner of the 1.8 STM and 1.4 USM, former owner of the 2.5 Macro, the 1.8 II, the Sigma 1.4, and the 1.4 ART.


Have you considered seeking professional help?


----------



## Antono Refa (Aug 25, 2018)

justaCanonuser said:


> Nah, it's logical in the way they think: Nikon never released a such modern 1.4/50mm, so they didn't see any need to reply to that.



Nikon has released the AF-S 58mm f/1.4G, Sigma released the 50mm f/1.4 HSM Art, Zeiss released the Otus 55mm f/1.4, etc.

Canon is the only major manufacturer without a modern 50mm f/1.4 lens.

Canon has a modern 85mm f/1.4L IS USM - last to join the party, but with IS. Canon has also added IS to 24mm, 28mm, and 35mm lenses.

Which raises the question why Canon has neither a modern 50mm f/1.4 lens, nor a 50mm lens with IS.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 25, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I'm not necessarily reading this as a mirrorless only must. Canon has shown a penchant for putting out an EF-M product to then roll out an EF-S equivalent:
> 
> EF-M 22mm pancake --> EF-S 24mm pancake
> EF-M illuminated macro --> similar for EF-S
> ...



canon absolutely will need at least one new native 50mm prime lens if they bring a new "slim mount" (short flange focal distance) mirrorfree system. 

if they (also) launch mirrorfree camera/s with EF mount snout up front, they don't have to bring a new 50mm lens. they could wait another 30 years for any 50mm lens update ...

my conclusion: if a new 50mm, then probably new mount mirrorfree.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 25, 2018)

It's interesting the rumors so far don't answer a few key questions about the new Canon FF: when? what's inside? how much?


----------



## fullstop (Aug 25, 2018)

yes, it seems Canon is still testing different approaches and final product is still many months out.

if launch were "imminent" (=2018), then at least mount decision (EF only, new "slim" mount only, or both) would have leaked by now. it is such a juicy bit of info that somebody would have broken an nda.


----------



## zim (Aug 25, 2018)

Respinder said:


> Please Canon, for the love of god, release a new 50mm f/1.0L *crosses fingers*
> But also, PLEASE release it with AF!!



Exactly, this point seems to be getting lost


----------



## fullstop (Aug 25, 2018)

zim said:


> Exactly, this point seems to be getting lost


what for f/1.0 or 0.95? i'd rather have a decent, much less expensive f/ 1.4 and shoot at ISO 400 rather than ISO 100 if need be. "more than enough" subject isolation and "creamy bokeh" can also be had at f/1.4.

really dont understand that quest for ultra-fast ultra- fat and ultra-expensive glass. waste of engineering resources. Canon shall focus on decent, compact, new native mount mirrorfree lenses.


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Aug 25, 2018)

tron said:


> Obviously the D500 and D850 as newer than their Canon counterparts may be better.
> 
> But what you are saying borderlines to trolling (not trolling but close).
> 1. My 5DIV does not produce soft images (checked at 100%). I believe it strikes a very nice balance of sharp and as noise free as possible photos.
> 2. My 5DsR is excellent for birding. In fact I view some photos at 100% (= pixel peeping) since many times I am Focal Length limited and the result is excellent ( much better than 7D2 which has the same pixel pitch - True the 7D2 lacks behind).



It may only be a perception about Canon but it seems they lack innovation, I posted before about the poor show from 5d4 vs the d850 and then the 6d2 well there are too many video's showing the issues many have with that camera for it not to be a problem. While I agree these maybe pushing the issues it gets worst now with Nikon moving forward with 2 new Cameras + a great lens line up to follow, and all received with so much positivity. We can't help wanting to spend our money on gear but with nothing worth while from Canon not even a press statement I can see why it's disappointing for many. A foot note here I'm still seeing amazing images from a pro tog who shoots only on the Canon 5dmk2, so yes I'm not caught up in hype but totally see the problem for us cash rich togs...


----------



## zim (Aug 25, 2018)

fullstop said:


> what for f/1.0 or 0.95? i'd rather have a decent, much less expensive f/ 1.4 and shoot at ISO 400 rather than ISO 100 if need be. "more than enough" subject isolation and "creamy bokeh" can also be had at f/1.4.
> 
> really dont understand that quest for ultra-fast ultra- fat and ultra-expensive glass. waste of engineering resources. Canon shall focus on decent, compact, new native mount mirrorfree lenses.



what's that got to do with AF
I agree about the 1.4 , little bro to the 85L and I'd be sorted


----------



## jedy (Aug 25, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> All we needed was Nikon to show this off...
> 
> View attachment 179883​​...and NOW here come the 50 primes from Canon.
> 
> ...


That Nikon 58mm lens is huuuuuuuuuge and will apparently cost around $6000. Who exactly is this lens aimed at? It's far too big for a walkaround lens and far too expensive for it's limited use. All for the purpose of showing off f0.95  - far to shallow to be practical for real world use imho. Besides if the bokeh and sharpness at f0.95 don't blow the Otus lenses out of the water...


----------



## jedy (Aug 25, 2018)

I think Nikon's Z cameras have definitely missed out on a few key features, especially compared to Sony's latest A7 models. No eye AF, no flip screen for videographers (could have got one up on Sony there), only ONE card slot plus the awful battery life (needs real world testing for the battery though). Lets hope Canon address some of these issues because, compared to Sony, they won't have the lenses at launch to compete with where Sony are now and could easily put themselves ahead of Nikon. This is Canon though so I prey they break from tradition and don't release something mediocre like they've been doing with their cameras of late.


----------



## padam (Aug 25, 2018)

If they want to compete with Nikon, it has to be manual focus.


----------



## storkchen (Aug 25, 2018)

I respectfully don't understand this community obsession with 50mm (FF). It's too short for close portraits without distortion, and it's either too narrow or too wide. The pictures that I see with it usually appear cropped or cramped. I know Cartier-Bresson used one, but I seriously believe that if he had a 40 or 35, his pictures would have been even better.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 25, 2018)

storkchen said:


> I respectfully don't understand this community obsession with 50mm (FF).


Tradition of low-light film photography.

Even now, 35/1.4 is not cheap.


----------



## storkchen (Aug 25, 2018)

Kit. said:


> Tradition of low-light film photography.
> 
> Even now, 35/1.4 is not cheap.



True, but it seems the 50s that people are dreaming of these days aren't exactly cheap either.


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2018)

TonyPicture said:


> It may only be a perception about Canon but it seems they lack innovation, I posted before about the poor show from 5d4 vs the d850 and then the 6d2 well there are too many video's showing the issues many have with that camera for it not to be a problem. While I agree these maybe pushing the issues it gets worst now with Nikon moving forward with 2 new Cameras + a great lens line up to follow, and all received with so much positivity. We can't help wanting to spend our money on gear but with nothing worth while from Canon not even a press statement I can see why it's disappointing for many. A foot note here I'm still seeing amazing images from a pro tog who shoots only on the Canon 5dmk2, so yes I'm not caught up in hype but totally see the problem for us cash rich togs...


5DIV or 6D2 vs. D850 is plain stupid. Only a complete idiot would compare them. To say that D850 beats 5DsR I would accept it. But then 5DsR does its job wonderfully for me (shooting birds). So I just wait for 5DsR MkII which - true - it would have to compete with D850.

The only Nikon that can be compared with 5DIV is the D750 and it does not win! But then Nikon will introduce D760 which will. And then Canon 5DV and so on. These comparisons are pointless.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 25, 2018)

tron said:


> The only Nikon that can be compared with 5DIV is the D750 and it does not win!



5DIV is roughly the same segment as D850 (and D810 before), despite different pixel count. 6D and 6DII is roughly the same segment as D700 and D750.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 25, 2018)

storkchen said:


> I respectfully don't understand this community obsession with 50mm (FF). It's too short for close portraits without distortion, and it's either too narrow or too wide. The pictures that I see with it usually appear cropped or cramped. I know Cartier-Bresson used one, but I seriously believe that if he had a 40 or 35, his pictures would have been even better.


I'm with you. I have a 50mm f/1.4 I got to use mostly for portraits with my T3i, where it gives a field of view like 80mm on FF, and thus an appropriate subject distance for a portrait. I got my 6D2 almost a year ago, and I've never put this lens on that camera. For now at least, I use the 100mm macro for occasional portraits, and the kit 24–105mm for general purpose shooting, including in the 50ish range. If I find my old Spiratone fisheye converter, I might try it on the 50mm lens, where I think the thread diameter should be right. Otherwise, no situation comes to mind for me to have it on the 6D2.


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2018)

Quarkcharmed said:


> 5DIV is roughly the same segment as D850 (and D810 before), despite different pixel count. 6D and 6DII is roughly the same segment as D700 and D750.


Both pixel and pricewise it is not.


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Aug 25, 2018)

tron said:


> 5DIV or 6D2 vs. D850 is plain stupid. Only a complete idiot would compare them. To say that D850 beats 5DsR I would accept it. But then 5DsR does its job wonderfully for me (shooting birds). So I just wait for 5DsR MkII which - true - it would have to compete with D850.
> 
> The only Nikon that can be compared with 5DIV is the D750 and it does not win! But then Nikon will introduce D760 which will. And then Canon 5DV and so on. These comparisons are pointless.



First off I never compared the 6d2 to anything... As for the d850 it is well document as a comparison to the 5d4 all over the net and not just in price many reviewers rightly or wrongly can be found comparing these two cameras directly, yes it is so often seen that way so my post was about the perception of Canon and it's lack innovation!

And using the term 'idiot' is behavior often found from the followers of cults(canon cults in this case maybe!)

Have a nice day


----------



## scyrene (Aug 25, 2018)

frodoboy said:


> I got tired of waiting for Canon to get off their laurels with something new and exciting so I jumped ship to Nikon and have never looked back. I have the D500, D850 and preordered the Z7. I have mostly Nikon glass and I have to say, my images have never been sharper! After selling all my Canon gear, I bought all my Nikon gear and still had money left over! The only thing I detest about the Z7 is the fact that it only has one -yes I did say one!- XQD slot and no SD slot. One card in a pro camera? I thought maybe some Canon techs must have snuck over to Nikon when I heard this. I was all excited when the 5D MKIV came out but was very disappointed with the image quality I was getting and the lack of creativity for a new model. So many things left out that almost every other camera on the market had. I love my D850. It totally rocks! But why Nikon would be foolish enough to only put 1 memory card slot in this body is a big mystery. Maybe Canon will finally do something amazing and thrill everyone but I seriously doubt it!



Maybe I shouldn't feed you, but - care to show us an image you took with your D850 that you couldn't have got with a 5D4?


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2018)

TonyPicture said:


> First off I never compared the 6d2 to anything... As for the d850 it is well document as a comparison to the 5d4 all over the net and not just in price many reviewers rightly or wrongly can be found comparing these two cameras directly, yes it is so often seen that way so my post was about the perception of Canon and it's lack innovation!
> 
> And using the term 'idiot' is behavior often found from the followers of cults(canon cults in this case maybe!)
> 
> Have a nice day


And you say that even if some reviewers are maybe comparing them wrongly it is a mistake to call them idiots? Interesting! And otherwise I am a Canon cult follower ? Double interesting! Sorry but I have the right to my opinion to think of them as idiots (or Nikon cult followers? Just joking!). That of course does not change the fact that D850 is better than 5DsR. And by the way you wrongly took it personally I wasn't referring to you but to the ones making the specific comparison.


----------



## storkchen (Aug 25, 2018)

stevelee said:


> I'm with you. I have a 50mm f/1.4 I got to use mostly for portraits with my T3i, where it gives a field of view like 80mm on FF, and thus an appropriate subject distance for a portrait. I got my 6D2 almost a year ago, and I've never put this lens on that camera. For now at least, I use the 100mm macro for occasional portraits, and the kit 24–105mm for general purpose shooting, including in the 50ish range. If I find my old Spiratone fisheye converter, I might try it on the 50mm lens, where I think the thread diameter should be right. Otherwise, no situation comes to mind for me to have it on the 6D2.



If you ever have the chance to get a 2nd hand 85mm 1.2, go for it. It's magic. Sure, the 85 1.4 is a better lens in many respects, but the 1.2 is, well, magic.


----------



## TAF (Aug 25, 2018)

storkchen said:


> I respectfully don't understand this community obsession with 50mm (FF). It's too short for close portraits without distortion, and it's either too narrow or too wide. The pictures that I see with it usually appear cropped or cramped. I know Cartier-Bresson used one, but I seriously believe that if he had a 40 or 35, his pictures would have been even better.



Clearly a 50mm lens is not for you.

On the other hand, I find my Zeiss 50mm f1.4 to be just about the perfect lens for me.

If it had AF it WOULD be my ideal lens. I look forward to the FF-ML, since that would minimize even the MF limitation.

But then, I learned photography on a 35mm film camera with a 50mm lens, so that is what my brain is most closely calibrated to.

Obviously your experience it different. Did you learn photography on a moderately wide lens?


----------



## Kit. (Aug 25, 2018)

There may also have recently been a "paradigm shift" in mainstream photography from focusing on the object to showing the surroundings.


----------



## beast (Aug 25, 2018)

"alongside a high end camera.." like in Nikon "reinvent mirrorless"??


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 25, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> Nikon has released the AF-S 58mm f/1.4G, Sigma released the 50mm f/1.4 HSM Art, Zeiss released the Otus 55mm f/1.4, etc.


58 mm is not 50 mm, it's already a quite different angle of view. The Zeiss Otus is a completely different league: it is much more expensive than Canon's 1.2/50 mm and a completely manual lens. And Sigma is Sigma. I never had the impression that Canon did care much about 3rd party lenses anyway, don't ask me why they don't care. 

But let's see what Canon will do with the new FF ML.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 25, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> All we needed was Nikon to show this off...
> 
> View attachment 179883​​...and NOW here come the 50 primes from Canon.
> 
> ...


Manual focus, at least Canon can get AF into their f1.0.


----------



## tron (Aug 25, 2018)

let's cheer up a little:

https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074652/Nikon-Z6-mirrorless-launch


----------



## slclick (Aug 26, 2018)

tron said:


> let's cheer up a little:
> 
> https://www.captiongenerator.com/1074652/Nikon-Z6-mirrorless-launch


I'm time traveling to 2014! (The nazi meme is dated, no?)


----------



## stevelee (Aug 26, 2018)

slclick said:


> I'm time traveling to 2014! (The nazi meme is dated, no?)


Not here in the US.


----------



## bdbender4 (Aug 26, 2018)

TAF said:


> Clearly a 50mm lens is not for you.
> 
> On the other hand, I find my Zeiss 50mm f1.4 to be just about the perfect lens for me.
> 
> ...



+1 Also learned in the film era with a 50mm "standard" lens at first. I also like that focal length.

Aside: I have gotten rid of everything except my M5 + some unexciting-but-ok EF-M lenses + a Zeiss 25mm f/2 on the EF adapter. The Zeiss is a 40mm equivalent and great fun, but large and _very_ heavy for the M5. So I am hoping that whatever happens in full frame, at least the 32mm EF-M rumor is true: EF-M size and weight! Wide aperture! 50mm equivalent! Woot!


----------



## Respinder (Aug 26, 2018)

At this point, Canon's marketing plan should be pretty simple.
Do the same thing as Nikon with the teasing of the body, but at the end just show two words:
"Dual slot"


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 26, 2018)

pitoku said:


> Unfortunatelly for us the Japanese camera manufactures work all together, they are a cartel. I've been observing the camera markt for a while and ... it is a consequent and sistematic trend to see cameras always leaking some kind of feature. a 5D mark IV with a crop 1,7 4K video with huge files, why? and without an articulating screen, not even a tilting one. Why? In my opinion to not compete with the Nikons. That's right. They only pretend to compete but don't do that actually. All semi-professional and professional Nikon bodies have a dual card slot, you name it (D500, D7200/7500; Nikon Df; D610;D750; D800/800e/810/850... all have a dual card slot and the "revolutionary" Z cameras have only one? why? In order to let Sony A7 series some room for sales (cartel policy) and BTW... the Z cameras have only 1 slot and this only one is dedicated to a "Sony made medium" , the XQD!! (Nikon gets Sony sensors, does but a favor with the single card slot and a poor battery life) That said... I am afraid our next beloved Canon body will leak also some key feature in order to what...? exactly ... to not compete aggressively against a Nikon or Sony. We can expect that the Canon mirrorless will come WITHOUT IBIS, with an EF mount to use all the Canon gems but also to estimulate buying the new generation of IS Canon lenses (stabilization is crucial). That for now. In some 2 to 4 years Nikons Z will also have a dual slot and Canon bodies IBIS on board. That is my prophecy.



Hold still a second... there, fixed it for you. Your tinfoil hat was crooked.  You should be embarrassed.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 26, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> And Olympus.



Yup. And it works very well.


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Aug 26, 2018)

tron said:


> And you say that even if some reviewers are maybe comparing them wrongly it is a mistake to call them idiots? Interesting! And otherwise I am a Canon cult follower ? Double interesting! Sorry but I have the right to my opinion to think of them as idiots (or Nikon cult followers? Just joking!). That of course does not change the fact that D850 is better than 5DsR. And by the way you wrongly took it personally I wasn't referring to you but to the ones making the specific comparison.



...back on track/subject...

If you're in the market for a running gun 4k + ff stills camera in the £3000 price bracket as a Nikon shooter it's not unreasonable to go for the d850 for Canon it's 5d4...

So lets take the 5d4, it seems the 4k video crop wasn't greatly received by pro owners nor were the massive files spun from that camera with them eating up memory card faster than you can buy them,(a lot for your computer to deal with also) + the restricted ISO in the 4k mode, and slow-mo video was also somewhat restricted compared to component cameras like the d850 and Canon thinking pros didn't want a flip out screen, then the time lapse video another let down compared to the d850, also they could have given some button illumination as on the d850 etc etc etc...

On top of this Nikon have now given it's cash rich customers 2 new mirrorless cameras and with Sony also producing cameras with plenty of useful tech on it feels like Canon are stuck with producing poorly preforming products like 5d4 and ill fated 6d2, so it isn't the fault of the customer to feel the company is holding back, but it's a market place and we'll choose and hope Canon can pull their finger out and deliver something with well thought-out features sometime soon!

So it may only be a perception about Canon but it seems they lack innovation...


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2018)

Poor performing 5D4? This is worse than inaccurate sorry! I am saying it because I DO have it and it's fully satisfying .True I only take stills but it's perfect for stills (used with lens range from 14mm to 500mm x 2).

And judging a DSLR mainly for its video capabilities it's ... OK I will not say it although as I said it's not personal but I do not want to be misunderstood again.


----------



## tron (Aug 26, 2018)

In addition I cannot find anything appealing in the 2 Z Nikons with the different mount, the single card and the 3 native lenses.


----------



## storkchen (Aug 26, 2018)

TAF said:


> Clearly a 50mm lens is not for you.
> 
> On the other hand, I find my Zeiss 50mm f1.4 to be just about the perfect lens for me.
> 
> ...



I've noticed many people like the 50, and I am genuinely surprised about it. Oddly, from age 7 to 16 I only had a 50mm to photograph with, because I couldn't afford anything else. So train I did with it. But I disliked it very much. I can still remember of every picture I took in those days whether I was frustrated by 50 being too wide or too narrow  Then I read in a Dutch photography book (about the Olympus OM system) the suggestion to use 35mm and 85, and I liked that idea, but those were expensive lenses, so I settled for a 28 and 135 to accompany my 50. From that day on, I never used the 50 again. Later when I got a job I could finally afford 35 / 85, and now my favorite prime set is 24/35/85/200. I recently tried the 50 1.2L because of the beautiful bokeh, but gave up and sold it to be able to afford the 35 1.4 II (which is fantastic, but too heavy).


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 26, 2018)

If the new 50 arrives with the new Canon mirrorless, and let's say that this mirrorless does use the EF mount, and it has IBIS.........well I don't think ahsanford is going to be very happy


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I'm not necessarily reading this as a mirrorless only must. Canon has shown a penchant for putting out an EF-M product to then roll out an EF-S equivalent:
> 
> EF-M 22mm pancake --> EF-S 24mm pancake
> EF-M illuminated macro --> similar for EF-S
> ...



Let's wait and see if they do a 32mm EF-S f/1.4 .


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I'm not the ringer on this either, but I believe (again) we're talking about two different things:
> 
> I thought Canon's old eye-related AF with film cameras was using the photographer's eye to set the focus point in the frame. That's dead and buried.
> 
> ...


"Eye AF" in context with "Canon" immediately brought me back to the AF that tracked the photographer's eye movement. I had forgotten about Sony's latest effort to track the subject's eye, which would defanitely be a plus. This implies hundreds of focus points and CPU power to process them all, which would be huge departure from the 1DX2 AF system. Intriguing...



Don Haines said:


> IBIS physically moves the sensor by sub-pixel distances and works best with wider angle lenses. It’s movements are finer, but it does not have the range of OS.
> 
> Then we have pixel shift (usually in shooting video) where the block of pixels used to create the image is shifted to the next pixel(s) to stabilize the image. This is a gross movement, but it has far more range than IBIS or OS....
> 
> ...


Thank you both for the clarity on IBIS!


----------



## NancyP (Aug 26, 2018)

I actually like the 50 mm FL. Even better - 55 or 60 or even 65 mm. This may be due to early imprinting by my 35mm film camera and its Mamiya-Sekor 55 f/1.4 lens and 60 f/2.8 1:1 macro (back when Mamiya made 35 mm format cameras). 
My current standard FF walkabout prime is the SIgma Art 35mm f/1.4 or the Shorty Forty f/2.8 STM, which, although it is a PITA to manually focus due to focus-by-wire, is a very frequently used landscape lens due to weight, when I am hiking with multiple lenses. After all, many or most landscape shots are at f/5.6 or f/8.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 26, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> If the new 50 arrives with the new Canon mirrorless, and let's say that this mirrorless does use the EF mount, and it has IBIS.........well I don't think ahsanford is going to be very happy



I've been bracing for a non-IS refresh to the EF 50 f/1.4 USM for some time. It's okay.

The key key things are accurate/consistent/fast Nano USM or Ring USM + internal focusing + better IQ wider than f/2.8 than what I have now... (and for it not to become a big pickle jar.)

Not having IS, not having mechanical focusing (if it's Nano), etc would be a bummer, but I would endure.

But if it's STM -- even with IS -- I'll buy it and post a video of me smashing it with a hammer on Youtube.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Aug 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> But if it's STM -- even with IS -- I'll buy it and post a video of me smashing it with a hammer on Youtube.



That kind of makes me want it to happen just so I can see that.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 26, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I've been bracing for a non-IS refresh to the EF 50 f/1.4 USM for some time. It's okay.
> 
> The key key things are accurate/consistent/fast Nano USM or Ring USM + internal focusing + better IQ wider than f/2.8 than what I have now... (and for it not to become a big pickle jar.)
> 
> ...



Seriously, if the new Canon 50/1.4 doesn't have IS, try the Tamron 45/1.8. It is larger than the 50 -58 mm planar formula, but not excessively so, and is a really good, creative lens, offering excellent resolution right across the frame at f/1.8 but without losing the softness of the focus transition zone and bokeh. It is sharper in the centre at f/1.8 than the Canon 50/1.2 is at f/1.8 yet the bokeh is as soft. (This effect is probably why it has quite strong longitudinal CA in the out of focus areas wide open). 

50/1.2 fans may scream at me but I could put up images between those two lenses and you wouldn't know which was which at f/1.8, apart from the fact that with the Tamron you are slightly closer to your subject than with the 50 for an identical framing and so the perspective is different - surprisingly so in some cases.


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 26, 2018)

I actually compared my own 50 1.2L with my girlfriends 50 1.8 II by taking a close up head portrait photo of her and at 1.8, to my shock, the 50 1.8 was sharper.

I would really like a refreshed 50 1.2 or 1.4 atleast from Canon. I dont trust Sigmas autofocus, my experience with 35 1.4 was not impressive.


----------



## TAF (Aug 26, 2018)

storkchen said:


> I've noticed many people like the 50, and I am genuinely surprised about it. Oddly, from age 7 to 16 I only had a 50mm to photograph with, because I couldn't afford anything else. So train I did with it. But I disliked it very much. I can still remember of every picture I took in those days whether I was frustrated by 50 being too wide or too narrow  Then I read in a Dutch photography book (about the Olympus OM system) the suggestion to use 35mm and 85, and I liked that idea, but those were expensive lenses, so I settled for a 28 and 135 to accompany my 50. From that day on, I never used the 50 again. Later when I got a job I could finally afford 35 / 85, and now my favorite prime set is 24/35/85/200. I recently tried the 50 1.2L because of the beautiful bokeh, but gave up and sold it to be able to afford the 35 1.4 II (which is fantastic, but too heavy).




Perhaps we need to parse the rumor in finer detail: the new 50 will arrive with the FF-ML. Imagine Canon making it the KIT LENS.

It would be 1975 all over again!

Since the folks now running the show were teens (and no doubt doing whatever Japanese kids did to make money to buy cameras - i.e.: the equivalent of mowing lawns or a paper route for US kids in that timeframe) around the same time I was, I could picture (pun intended) the nostalgia taking over...


----------



## stevelee (Aug 26, 2018)

My first 35mm camera was a Yashica rangefinder with a 45mm lens. Since the theoretical "normal" lens for that size would be something like 43.3mm, if you can believe Pythagoras, that's very close. Many of the best pictures I've taken in my life were taken with that camera. I think learning to shoot at one focal length, and therefore getting used to visualizing the framing even without looking through the camera, was a good practical education for me. That was especially true with shooting color slides. The composition and the exposure had to be right when the shutter was pushed, not in the darkroom, and not on a computer.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 26, 2018)

LOL - I.e, pretty similar to Nikon's latest - lets hope they do AF.

CR1 indeed until Canon are ready to share - and that may be a way off yet.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 26, 2018)

tron said:


> Poor performing 5D4? This is worse than inaccurate sorry! I am saying it because I DO have it and it's fully satisfying .True I only take stills but it's perfect for stills (used with lens range from 14mm to 500mm x 2).
> 
> And judging a DSLR mainly for its video capabilities it's ... OK I will not say it although as I said it's not personal but I do not want to be misunderstood again.



Of course, we already know that most of the people around here knocking a particular camera and praising another have never touched either... much less taken a photo with them. Some people believe everything they read and everything they watch on YouTube.


----------



## tron (Aug 27, 2018)

stevelee said:


> My first 35mm camera was a Yashica rangefinder with a 45mm lens. Since the theoretical "normal" lens for that size would be something like 43.3mm, if you can believe Pythagoras, that's very close. Many of the best pictures I've taken in my life were taken with that camera. I think learning to shoot at one focal length, and therefore getting used to visualizing the framing even without looking through the camera, was a good practical education for me. That was especially true with shooting color slides. The composition and the exposure had to be right when the shutter was pushed, not in the darkroom, and not on a computer.


My first SLR was a Konica Autoreflex TC with a 40mm 1.8 lens. I learned a lot using it after reading its instructions. Now by its instructions I do not mean just its buttons but learning about shutter, aperture, depth of field etc. Its instructions were a mini photographic course! By mentioning this I feel the urge to start searching for them. I must have them somewhere...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 27, 2018)

You can google it, but I feel a bit off linking it here. A guy apparently either transcribed his manual (incl. screencaps of the graphics) and then attempted to copyright it and preclude further distribtion.

Just google "Konica Autoreflex TC instructions" and it's the first hit.

- A


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> I've been bracing for a non-IS refresh to the EF 50 f/1.4 USM for some time. It's okay.
> 
> The key key things are accurate/consistent/fast Nano USM or Ring USM + internal focusing + better IQ wider than f/2.8 than what I have now... (and for it not to become a big pickle jar.)
> 
> ...


I do have the 40mm STM, a wonderful little lens.
But I hate using it, because of stupid STM. There is absolutely no "focusing feeling".
On the other hand, this lens is a tiny pancake, so , maybe, STM should be tolerated , but definitely not on a 1,4/50mm.


----------



## tron (Aug 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> You can google it, but I feel a bit off linking it here. A guy apparently either transcribed his manual (incl. screencaps of the graphics) and then attempted to copyright it and preclude further distribtion.
> 
> Just google "Konica Autoreflex TC instructions" and it's the first hit.
> 
> - A


Many thanks! I believe there was also a colorful poster but maybe this was it in that form. Again thanks.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 27, 2018)

I’ve had three Canon 50mm.
The 1.8 was the first and I really enjoyed it. It was the first lens I got that could really throw backgrouns out of focus. I always found it sharp.
Someone dropped and broke it so I moved onto the 50mm 1.4.
While this was not super sharp at 1.4 it created very pleasing images. People who had their portrait taken with it enjoyed the photos. Lastly I have the 1.2. I find it super sharp with a good bokeh if prone to blown highlights due to the wide aperture. This is a much maligned lens here but my experience had been very positive. I don’t have real world focusing problems (the 85mm 1.2 is much slower and hunts more). Images are very complimentary to subjects.
The 24-70!2.8 II is so good I don’t use the 50mm as much as I should.
I hope Ahsanford gets what he wants as he’s looked for it for so long. I’m quite satisfied with the existing 1.2.
I have the 40 STM 2.8. It’s lovely and small but looks a bit too small on a full frame. It is STM and quick to focus. Not sure why it would be a bad thing on a new 50mm.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 27, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the 40 STM 2.8. It’s lovely and small *but looks a bit too small on a full frame*. It is STM and quick to focus. Not sure why it would be a bad thing on a new 50mm.




Wow, astounding what type of criteria some people have. 

I also have the EF 40/2.8 and like its excellent IQ and especially that it *looks and is small*.
On very compact mirrorfree [Canon?] FF cameras such pancake lenses will not look "too small", but *just right * 

It is exactly the size and type of prime lens I'd like to get a few with new native mount for mirrorfree FF ... 20/2.8, 40/2.0, 85/2.4 ... or so.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Just say Nano USM, Neuro. Lie to me. I need this.
> 
> - A


Ok.... Nano USM....

Can I have one too?


----------



## pgeezer (Aug 27, 2018)

I've been waiting for a sealed EF 50mm f1.4 IS USM just like the EF 35mm f2 IS USM for awhile now. That lens would get a lot of use if it were as good as the 35 mm. 

We got 24mm, 28mm, 35mm and then it all stopped. The 100 macro fills in the long end but it would be nice to have a 50mm and an 85mm with the same construction as the previous three. 

Maybe they didn't sell? That would be nuts as these lenses are really nice and compact. That 35mm is a VERY useful lens.

A compact 200mm f3.5 IS would be pretty nice too!


----------



## Michael Clark (Aug 27, 2018)

jedy said:


> That Nikon 58mm lens is huuuuuuuuuge and will apparently cost around $6000. Who exactly is this lens aimed at? It's far too big for a walkaround lens and far too expensive for it's limited use. All for the purpose of showing off f0.95  - far to shallow to be practical for real world use imho. Besides if the bokeh and sharpness at f0.95 don't blow the Otus lenses out of the water...



Smooth bokeh and across the frame flat field correction (a/k/a "sharpness" by those who don't know any better and think a flat test chart shot at close distances is the ultimate test of a lens) are usually at odds with one another when designing lenses.

Most of the lenses that are legendary for amazingly smooth bokeh are either very long telephoto lenses (that don't really require much field curvature correction since only a couple of degrees worth of a sphere's arc isn't all that much less 'flat' than the lasagna noodle shaped fields of focus we call "flat" for more corrected shorter focal length lenses) or shorter lenses that leave field curvature uncorrected or undercorrected.

Most of the lenses that have very flat fields of focus also tend to have harsh/busy bokeh.


----------



## Michael Clark (Aug 27, 2018)

Quarkcharmed said:


> 5DIV is roughly the same segment as D850 (and D810 before), despite different pixel count. 6D and 6DII is roughly the same segment as D700 and D750.



Nah. The 6D and 6DII are direct competitors of the 600D/610D series.


----------



## Michael Clark (Aug 27, 2018)

tron said:


> My first SLR was a Konica Autoreflex TC with a 40mm 1.8 lens. I learned a lot using it after reading its instructions. Now by its instructions I do not mean just its buttons but learning about shutter, aperture, depth of field etc. Its instructions were a mini photographic course! By mentioning this I feel the urge to start searching for them. I must have them somewhere...



My first SLR was a Konica FS-1 with a Hexanon 40/1.8. Eventually the aperture mechanism broke and it would no longer stop down - every photo was taken wide open, regardless of the aperture ring position. I replaced it with a used Hexanon 50/1.8 _mail ordered_ from B&H.


----------



## Respinder (Aug 27, 2018)

jedy said:


> That Nikon 58mm lens is huuuuuuuuuge and will apparently cost around $6000. Who exactly is this lens aimed at? It's far too big for a walkaround lens and far too expensive for it's limited use. All for the purpose of showing off f0.95  - far to shallow to be practical for real world use imho. Besides if the bokeh and sharpness at f0.95 don't blow the Otus lenses out of the water...



I don't care I want one  I truly am a glutton-for-punishment for big fast lenses.
Only problem: Its frickin MANUAL FOCUS! When was the last time Nikon made a manual focus lens? Like 40 years ago?! Why did they think it was a good time to start that again? The difficulty of using this lens with MF will be insane!
Seriously this is all the more reason for Canon to give us a practical 50 f1.0 AF lens! Yes, they can release a 1.2 and 1.4 too - but my money is going to the 1.0!


----------



## hmatthes (Aug 27, 2018)

Respinder said:


> I don't care I want one  I truly am a glutton-for-punishment for big fast lenses.
> Only problem: Its frickin MANUAL FOCUS! When was the last time Nikon made a manual focus lens? Like 40 years ago?! Why did they think it was a good time to start that again? The difficulty of using this lens with MF will be insane!
> Seriously this is all the more reason for Canon to give us a practical 50 f1.0 AF lens! Yes, they can release a 1.2 and 1.4 too - but my money is going to the 1.0!


My friends with Leica rangefinders (manual focus only) all drool over the Noctilux .095 UNTIL they try to nail focus on someone's eye... impossible for most folks. Then they go for a f1.4 Summilux or even f2.0 Summicron (also MF) -- and get better pictures! My FF Leica Q's f1.7 Summilux is probably the best of all! It has AF but I like to MF often.

But Canon AF high speed lenses work extremely well. I had trouble with an 85/1.2 but love the new 85/1.4 -- All our EF glass with f1.4 nail their focus every time.

I don't want/need anything faster than 1.4... But I'm an old curmudgeon who is stuck in their ways.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Aug 29, 2018)

fullstop said:


> yes, it seems Canon is still testing different approaches and final product is still many months out.
> 
> if launch were "imminent" (=2018), then at least mount decision (EF only, new "slim" mount only, or both) would have leaked by now. it is such a juicy bit of info that somebody would have broken an nda.



Nikon single card slot was juicy too but it wasn't leak until 1-2 days of the announcement. If that was leak, there would be probably little hype around it.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 29, 2018)

single or dual card slot is a feature of minor importance to most potential customers. "yes" for pro's, "not really" for vast majority of non-pro buyers. especially when 2 different slots are implemented, with one being slower and putting the brakes on camera performance if a card is in it (that 's why i only put an SD card into my 5D3 in rare situations, where data security/redundancy is more important to
me than speed).

mount decision however directly affects each and every single (potential) customer = a much higher order of magnitude in "juicyness". and also something any credible "rumour source" with any sort of access to camera/prototypes/blueprints/marketing materials would immediately notice. "is the camera body clearly thinner than a DSLR or not" should really not be difficult to notice.

that's why i view any rumor re. "Canon FF mirrorfree" as a clear *CR0* only, if it contains all sorts of "specs", but none on mount/lenses.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 29, 2018)

fullstop said:


> that's why i view any rumor re. "Canon FF mirrorfree" as a clear *CR0* only, if it contains all sorts of "specs", but none on mount/lenses.



Perhaps there is no rumour on the mount because nothing is changing?


----------



## fullstop (Aug 29, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Perhaps there is no rumour on the mount because nothing is changing?



there would still be some form of mentioning ... "with EF mount" or "sized like a DSLR" ... the topic is so hot, any credible source would be aware of it.

i find it extremely unlikely that a credible source would have access to the specs in this rumour, including even retail price, but NOT about mount as well or not mention mount. 

this rumour is a made-up CR 0.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 29, 2018)

fullstop said:


> there would still be some form of mentioning ... "with EF mount" or "sized like a DSLR" ... the topic is so hot, any credible source would be aware of it.
> 
> i find it extremely unlikely that a credible source would have access to the specs in this rumour, including even retail price, but NOT about mount as well or not mention mount.
> 
> this rumour is a made-up CR 0.



How do you know the source doesn't know the mount? For example, the source could know but still choose not to divulge that information for some reason even though he/she was willing to pass on other info. Just sayin'


----------



## I Simonius (Aug 29, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...




I would love a new 50mm

One of my all time fave FLs but for me to buy it it would have to have

-IS
-Not wheigh a ton i.e. not f1.2 etc
-be ultra sharp and have blue whatsit coating thingy


----------

